

Understanding Comics - gdubs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understanding_Comics

======
gdubs
Although it's about comics on the surface, this book is inspiring for work in
all visual mediums, including interface design.

~~~
thedudemabry
I stumbled upon this book reference, along with Edwin Tufte's awesome trilogy,
back in college on Bret Victor's old links page:
[http://worrydream.com/#!/Links](http://worrydream.com/#!/Links) . That
reading list has a TON of great links.

